# St Andrews Memorial Hospital, Fife, Mar 2011



## mrex. (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a job to do in St Andrews - Fife, so put the camera in the car just in case I passed any interesting looking places.

Couldn't believe it, but I passed a disused hospital! So had to go and check it out on the way back.

After wandering around the grounds, I quickly found an access point and started exploring.
I don't usually do solo explores, so I was a bit nervous to say the least!

I wandered inside for about 30 minutes and nearly had a heart attack from the bloody pigeons flapping about when I wandered in one of the upstairs rooms, I was walking down a long dark corridor to check out the other side of the hospital when suddenly I was greeted by a small red LED. Immediately followed by a rather loud EEEWWWWWWW... EEEWWWWWWWW... EEEWWWWWWWW... noise.

Hmmmmm...errrrr... "Run forest Run" was my initial thoughts.. so I turned round ..f**k sh**t
where was the entry point I used? The place was a maze of doors and pitch black due to the ground floor being all boarded
...errrr.... Down here?.. nope? errr... sh*t... errrr....

Anyways after a moment of panic.. I eventually found my way out, and back to civilization.
After I had calmed down a bit, I decided to take a few outside shots, before strolling back to the car.

The place looks rather untouched apart from a small bit of graffiti here and there.
I didn't get the chance to see if there was a morgue or chapel. There was a basement / Cellar,
but I think my nerves got the better of me...

I'm sure there's a lot more to see than what I saw.

Anyways enough rambling.. On with the pics




























Operating theatre temperature control.






When in here it crossed my mind how many lives had ended or been saved in this very room...











Life support.. now at the end of its life.






Kitchens











The pigeon that almost gave me a heart attack!














































Odd Numbering system?






A few exterior shots





















Thanks For looking!

Mr Ex


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a wicked looking site, would love t troop up and check it out!

Shame about the alarm though


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a good explore.

Yeah you really have to watch out for those pigeons! I only have to hear the cooo & im waiting for them to fly out!


----------



## nelly (Mar 30, 2011)

Pigeons!!!

One of them will be the death of me one day!!!

Nice photos mate, well done


----------



## noney82 (Mar 31, 2011)

i would of pooped myself too, what was the red LED did you find out and the ewwwwwwww sounds


----------



## mrex. (Mar 31, 2011)

noney82 said:


> i would of pooped myself too, what was the red LED did you find out and the ewwwwwwww sounds



The LED was a PIR decector, and the EWWWWW EWWWWW was the sound of the siren that went off about 1/2 a second later.... 

Mr Ex


----------



## noney82 (Mar 31, 2011)

mrex. said:


> The LED was a PIR decector, and the EWWWWW EWWWWW was the sound of the siren that went off about 1/2 a second later....
> 
> Mr Ex



 doesnt sound very good


----------

